# iJust 2 / Melo 2 Rebuildable Head



## Kalashnikov (7/7/16)

Looking for an RBA head for a melo as well as a melo+pico kit in pink.

Please let me know if you have stock.

Thanks


----------



## ATOMIZE.CO.ZA (7/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Looking for an RBA head for a melo as well as a melo+pico kit in pink.
> 
> Please let me know if you have stock.
> 
> Thanks


H


Kalashnikov said:


> Looking for an RBA head for a melo as well as a melo+pico kit in pink.
> 
> Please let me know if you have stock.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there,
We do have stock of the RBA head for Melo 2 and Ijust2. We have stock of the silver Pico
You are welcome to visit us at 449 Winifred Yell in Garsfontein Pretoria east otherwise online at Atomize.co.za.

Many thanks
Atomize
Live long, Vape on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/16)

And that RBA works perfectly in the Melo3 too. Here is the link: http://atomize.co.za/eleaf-rba-ecr?search=ECR

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

